# Cardinal Tetra fry care



## fishy123 (Feb 3, 2005)

Today I got a Cardinal tetra fry that I got from a petstore. Once I put the bag that the fry was in in the 46 g. w/ the other fish, the Loreto tetra immediately swam up and tried to get through the bag to eat the poor thing  . After that, I moved the bag to the 5 g. I wasn't using anymore. I put an artificial plant inside, gravel from my old 10 g. aquarium, the filter, and water from the 46 g. tank. (I didn't want to let the water run because it would take a day and the fry couldn't make that long in the bag) Does it need anything else? I tried feeding it fish flake food because it was too small to take the freeze-dried blood worms and brine shrimp I was feeding my other fish. It didn't seem too hungry, because it tried bite and spit it out. The fry is about 1/2 of an in. long. I don't know how old it is. Do I need to do anything else for it or am I fine?


----------



## madmatrixz3000 (Feb 3, 2005)

Try and keep the temp up like most fish. My self I have added quite a few fish that would not eat for up to 2 weeks after they are moved. Just use some Stress Coat or a similar product to make sure it is healthy. But, as far as I know, keep up your fry just like your other fish


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Do not add stress coat IMO.

Hatch and feed bbs for new cards, esp smaller one.

Tetras are a schooling fish and should be kept in a minimum of 6 or more.


----------



## fishy123 (Feb 3, 2005)

Well, I only saw that little fish. No other ones. Should I go to some petstore and get some small feeder fish to accompany him? He's all alone right now.


----------



## madmatrixz3000 (Feb 3, 2005)

Don't tetras like schools of the same species. Correct me if am am wrong


----------



## fishy123 (Feb 3, 2005)

I just got a teeny molly fry. They seem to like each other. They are swimming together. The molly was in a molly feeder fish tank. I wanted to save all of the poor things...  I examined him carefully in a 2 g. tank, and didn't find anything, so I put him in with the Cardinal tetra fry. I also saw a tank that had assorted feeder fish, and saw a Kirri tetra fry!!! :shock: I wanted to get that, but it said 'NO RANDOM FISH PICKING!' Pooey. :evil: They're so pretty. I also saw a Zebra Danio fry. Pooey even more. How many small fry can fit in a 5 g.? (The molly is 1/2, and so is the Cardinal) I'm interested in collecting small fish now!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Collecting small fish is fun but you've got to remember they eventually will grow up and need bigger homes if crowded. 

also what do you mean feeder molly? I've never heard of feeder mollies before


----------



## fishy123 (Feb 3, 2005)

Well, I haven't either until now. You know, feeder guppies? That store had feeder swords too. They also had assorted feeders. Don't worry, I'll transfer them into the 46 g. when they are big enough that the other fish don't think they are food. How many fry can fit in a 5 g. tank (that are 1/2 in. long)?


----------



## BlueAmbist (Feb 1, 2005)

Mollies make good feeders for SW fish. Because they can stand the saltinity level, of course its always good if the shop you buy from has them in SW already


----------

